# Rocky Mt. partial results



## swampsauce (Oct 11, 2008)

Screamin Nite Hogg, Grand
Pickin Porkers, Reserve 
Congrats to everyone.


----------



## Finney (Oct 11, 2008)

Here's the results.

Grand Champion: Screamin Nite Hog BBQ
Reserve Champion: Pickin Porkers

Overall:
1 Screamin Nite Hog BBQ
2 Pickin Porkers
3 Northside BBQ Boys
4 Tarheel Smokers
5 Woodchicks BBQ
6 Iron Pig BBQ
7 ACME Brothers BBQ
8 Checkered Pig
9 Pig Me Cooking Team
10 Gooney Creek BBQ
11 Hambones By The Fire
12 Pigs On The Run
13 Old Dominion Smokehouse
14 Cool Smoke
15 Red White & Que BBQ
16 Two Old Men and A Grill
17 Big Mo From AHO
18 Buccaneers Better-B-Q
19 Tar River BBQ
20 Wilber's Worry BBQ
21 Flaming Pig
22 Pure And Sinful BBQ
23 My Sweet Hog Cooking Tea
24 Big Knife Cooking


Chicken:
1 Old Dominion Smokehouse
2 Screamin Nite Hog BBQ
3 Tarheel Smokers
4 Two Old Men and A Grill
5 Iron Pig BBQ
6 Hambones By The Fire
7 Checkered Pig
8 Red White & Que BBQ
9 Cool Smoke
10 Tar River BBQ
11 Pickin Porkers
12 Northside BBQ Boys
13 ACME Brothers BBQ
14 Pigs On The Run
15 Big Mo From AHO
16 Pig Me Cooking Team
17 Buccaneers Better-B-Q
18 Flaming Pig
19 Wilber's Worry BBQ
20 Woodchicks BBQ
21 Gooney Creek BBQ
22 My Sweet Hog Cooking Tea
23 Pure And Sinful BBQ
24 Big Knife Cooking


Ribs:
1 ACME Brothers BBQ
2 Woodchicks BBQ
3 Pig Me Cooking Team
4 Red White & Que BBQ
5 Big Mo From AHO
6 Gooney Creek BBQ
7 Two Old Men and A Grill
8 Cool Smoke
9 Hambones By The Fire
10 Iron Pig BBQ
11 Buccaneers Better-B-Q
12 Checkered Pig
13 Pigs On The Run
14 Pickin Porkers
15 Old Dominion Smokehouse
16 Tarheel Smokers
17 Screamin Nite Hog BBQ
18 Northside BBQ Boys
19 Wilber's Worry BBQ
20 Pure And Sinful BBQ
21 Tar River BBQ
22 Flaming Pig
23 My Sweet Hog Cooking Tea
24 Big Knife Cooking


Pork:
1 Pickin Porkers
2 Gooney Creek BBQ
3 Woodchicks BBQ
4 Checkered Pig
5 ACME Brothers BBQ
6 Screamin Nite Hog BBQ
7 Old Dominion Smokehouse
8 Iron Pig BBQ
9 Northside BBQ Boys
10 Pig Me Cooking Team
11 My Sweet Hog Cooking Tea
12 Pigs On The Run
13 Pure And Sinful BBQ
14 Two Old Men and A Grill
15 Wilber's Worry BBQ
16 Hambones By The Fire
17 Cool Smoke
18 Tarheel Smokers
19 Big Mo From AHO
20 Tar River BBQ
21 Flaming Pig
22 Red White & Que BBQ
23 Big Knife Cooking
24 Buccaneers Better-B-Q


Brisket:
1 Northside BBQ Boys
2 Tarheel Smokers
3 Screamin Nite Hog BBQ
4 Pickin Porkers
5 Pigs On The Run
6 Gooney Creek BBQ
7 Hambones By The Fire
8 Pig Me Cooking Team
9 Woodchicks BBQ
10 Cool Smoke
11 Iron Pig BBQ
12 Buccaneers Better-B-Q
13 Flaming Pig
14 Checkered Pig
15 ACME Brothers BBQ
16 Pure And Sinful BBQ
17 Red White & Que BBQ
18 Wilber's Worry BBQ
19 Tar River BBQ
20 Old Dominion Smokehouse
21 Big Mo From AHO
22 Two Old Men and A Grill
23 Big Knife Cooking
24 My Sweet Hog Cooking Tea


----------



## swampsauce (Oct 11, 2008)

Nice finish in chicken there Finny!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 12, 2008)

Holly cow Charlie and Joe.  WAY TO GO.


----------



## Diva Q (Oct 12, 2008)

WTG Congrats on the finishes!!!!


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 12, 2008)

Congrats to all!!


----------



## BigGQ (Oct 12, 2008)

Another GC for Screamin Nite Hog!  Way to go Charlie and Jo!! We heard about it while we were in Abbeville cooking. Rebecca and I are happy to hear you two take the walk again. 

Roger and his lovely bride from Pickin Porkers are doing well this year also. Congrats on the RGC. 

Sixth overall for Finney!! Really good considering you were by yourself. Don't know if I could have (or would want to) pulled that off all alone. Really nice finish , Bud.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 12, 2008)

Damn Finney, that's pretty impressive.


----------



## Finney (Oct 12, 2008)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Damn Finney, that's pretty impressive.



I'm not _just_ good looking.  :roll: 
LOL


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Oct 12, 2008)

Nice job!


----------



## Unity (Oct 12, 2008)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Damn Finney, that's pretty impressive.


Yes it is.   

--John


----------



## Jack W. (Oct 12, 2008)

Way to go Screamin' Nite Hogs.  Great Job Charlie and Jo!!

My hat's off to Finney.  Pulling off a KCBS contest by yourself takes planning and patience.  Great Job my friend.

Good Q to all!!

Jack


----------



## Finney (Oct 13, 2008)

swampsauce said:
			
		

> Nice finish in chicken there Finney!


It's because I used Swamp Sauce on the chicken.   
Used Reverend Marvin's on the ribs.
No real sauce on the brisket.
My sauce on the pork.


----------



## swampsauce (Oct 13, 2008)

Finney said:
			
		

> swampsauce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Checks in the mail.


----------



## Griff (Oct 13, 2008)

Excellent results Finney.


----------



## Finney (Oct 14, 2008)

Some pics are posted at the "Big Hat Photo" website. http://bighatphoto.lifepics.com/net/Pro/Default.aspx
Big Hat Al actually goes to BBQ comps just to take pics.  He is also a KCBS and SCBA judge.


----------

